# Best Kind Of Balll And Hitch Grease??



## Camperfam (Jun 3, 2013)

Newbies here!!
Family of 5 with a new Outback 312BH. The hubby is looking to find out what kind of grease is the
best to use with a Reese Dual Cam Ball Hitch.
Thanks for any info anyone can provide!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what I use simply because the tube it comes in makes it easy to use without being messy. Reese sells a grease that comes in a screw cap jar. Any decent grease will work - it is not a very demanding application. It is more important to keep the greased surfaces clean and free of dirt, grit or sand .....


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Camperfam said:


> Newbies here!!
> Family of 5 with a new Outback 312BH. The hubby is looking to find out what kind of grease is the
> best to use with a Reese Dual Cam Ball Hitch.
> Thanks for any info anyone can provide!!!
> Thanks!!!


Quick tip with having kids and a greased trailer ball. I cut a ribbed 20 oz. Coke bottle in half. Keep the side with the cap. Fits great and wont come off and its not to tight that it takes the grease off the ball when it comes time to re-hitch. 
Keeps the grease off the kids clothes, and the adults who happen to brush up against it and get it on their shorts.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use this. Its not nearly as sticky and nasty as regular grease.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I used lithium white grease. But it turns black quickly and if you brush against your ball, you'll quickly get a dirty, greasy stain.

On the other hand, I recently had an RV repair place tell me that they discourage using any grease because it attracts dirt and grit, which supposedly is detrimental. But I can't determine what its detrimental to, since, in my opinion, dirt and grit will be pulverized with the weight of the trailer on the ball.

Putting a soda bottle or a tennis ball on the greased ball should keep the schmutz off of your pants.

On a side note, I've pulled our Obie through 44 states and 60K miles in six years and never had a problem with my white lithium grease. But remember, your mileage may vary....


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I use Citgo hd overdrive grease it works just fine,i clean the ball and socket after every trip to get rid of the grit.I use a old can coozie to cover the ball.


----------

